# Girlfriend's diet and progress thread



## TomJ (Jun 2, 2022)

Hey everyone, 

As most of you know ill be starting my diet and prep for my first NPC show 6/13. 
My girl friend has been wanting to lean out a bit and since ill be dieting and we wont be able to eat out much, she figured its the perfect time for her to diet along with me. 

I offered to do her mealplan for her, to save her from having to do it herself or having to pay for a coach. 


Ill be posting her entire plan, her progress, and any changes we make throughout the progress. 

Wish me luck boys


----------



## TomJ (Jun 2, 2022)

initial meal plan


Spoiler: Initial Plan


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 2, 2022)

Half the forum is about to hop on this 😂


----------



## TomJ (Jun 2, 2022)

Additional notes,

My girl had her galbladder removed a couple years ago, so has digestion trouble, especially with fats.
so the plan is relatively low fat, while still trying to keep it reasonable to her preferences and she will be supplementing with tudca to help with the fat digestion


additionally this is just a baseline diet to get her used to the food volume and meal frequency, the cals will drop relatively quickly once shes acclimated


----------



## TomJ (Jun 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Half the forum is about to hop on this 😂


im expecting this to become pretty popular when progress photos come in. bunch of horny old bastards


----------



## TomJ (Jun 2, 2022)

Google Sheets: Sign-in
					

Access Google Sheets with a personal Google account or Google Workspace account (for business use).



					docs.google.com
				





spreadsheet i made that im using to easily portion out meals.

I can easily add new stuff or adjust volumes to match cals/macros easily if she wants to add something to the plan


----------



## shackleford (Jun 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Additional notes,
> 
> My girl had her galbladder removed a couple years ago, so has digestion trouble, especially with fats.
> so the plan is relatively low fat, while still trying to keep it reasonable to her preferences and she will be supplementing with tudca to help with the fat digestion
> ...


tudca for fat digestion, this is new to me, very interesting.

I think its great you're helping your gf and that she is receptive to the help. Good luck on your journey together.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> tudca for fat digestion, this is new to me, very interesting.
> 
> I think its great you're helping your gf and that she is receptive to the help. Good luck on your journey together.


Bile salts help those after cholecystectomy in absorbing and digesting fats. without a gallbladder they dont have the bile production or storage from it.









						Gallbladder: What Is It, Function, Location & Anatomy
					

Your gallbladder is a small, pear-shaped organ located under your liver. Your gallbladder stores bile, which is a fluid your liver produces that helps digest fats.




					my.clevelandclinic.org
				











						By the way, doctor: Do I need to take bile salts after gallbladder surgery? - Harvard Health
					

I have read that people who have had their gallbladders removed should take bile salts. My gallbladder was removed many years ago, and no doctor has said I should take bile salts. Should I?...




					www.health.harvard.edu
				







> *Q.* I have read that people who have had their gallbladders removed should take bile salts. My gallbladder was removed many years ago, and no doctor has said I should take bile salts. Should I?
> 
> *A.* Bile salts are produced in the liver, secreted into the bile ducts and gallbladder, and sent from there to the small intestine by way of the common bile duct. In the intestine, bile salts make it easier for your body to absorb and digest the fats and fat-soluble vitamins that you've eaten. Remember, not all fats are bad: there are "good" fats, and they are crucial to our health.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bile salts help those after cholecystectomy in absorbing and digesting fats. without a gallbladder they dont have the bile production or storage from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be reading this later. Unfortunately no time right now. I've never done much research on tudca, and if its a bile salt, that would make sense. I geek out on anatomy and physiology stuff when the mood hits right. Thanks for the links.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I will be reading this later. Unfortunately no time right now. I've never done much research on tudca, and if its a bile salt, that would make sense. I geek out on anatomy and physiology stuff when the mood hits right. Thanks for the links.


some more reading on that topic i got from a quick google









						What Is TUDCA (Tauroursodeoxycholic Acid) and Why Does it Matter for My Health?
					

TUDCA is a new star in the functional medicine world, quickly advancing as a front- runner amongst supplements due to its many benefits. Learn more here.




					bodybio.com


----------



## TomJ (Jun 2, 2022)

I didnt know a lot about this myself, alot of what i had learned was from her issues.

i wasnt aware of the benefits outside of the bodybuilding context until i started reading.

She suffers from really bad bloating, specifically after fatty meals, so i started researching, and a lot of anecdotal and clinical stuff points to tudca helping those with their gallbladder removed


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> im expecting this to become pretty popular when progress photos come in. bunch of horny old bastards


So what you’re saying is that there will be pics?

Subbed.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> im expecting this to become pretty popular when progress photos come in. bunch of horny old bastards


Popular??? if you post nudes you will be like the Elton John of the Underground…
We will even chip in and get you sequenced posing trunks😂😂🤙


----------



## TomJ (Jun 2, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Popular??? if you post nudes you will be like the Elton John of the Underground…
> We will even chip in and get you sequenced posing trunks


I posted nudes from plenty of my other escapades in the ex girlfriends thread. 

I won't be posting anything from active relationships, sad to say

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 2, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Popular??? if you post nudes you will be like the Elton John of the Underground…
> We will even chip in and get you sequenced posing trunks😂😂🤙


I’m not touching this.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 3, 2022)

This is the first real plan I've put together since putting mine together over 3 years ago. 

If anyone sees any issues or has input I'd gladly hear it

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jun 28, 2022)

Forgot to keep this updated. Her check ins are thursdays and her plan has been adjusted once already, will be adjusted again this week. Ill also get her starting and week 3 progress pictures to compare to this Thursday. Progress is expected to be minimal since we are only barely in a deficit at this point, progress should speed up in the coming weeks.



Spoiler: 6/22 Rev 1.3 update



6/22/2022 / rev 1.3

Changes: Lowered carbs for each meal.

Outline​
4 meals per day
1 snack per day
Post workout meal
1 cheat meal per week
Meal 1 Options​Roughly 500 cal


Protein Choices
Protein shake (40g protein)
2 scoops
2 cups almond or oat milk

Eggs
1 whole egg
8 oz egg whites


Oats
Oats - 40g dry
Honey - 11g
Granola - 14g
Fruit (choose 1)
Half a banana
Blueberries - 100g
Raisins - 17.5g

Protein Choice

Breakfast Cereal
Almond Milk - 1 cup
Cereal (choose 1)
Honey Bunches of Oats - 53g
Raisin Bran - 59g
Honey Nut Cheerios - 56g

Protein Option

Fruit
Fruit ((choose 1)
Mango (whole fruit) - 1 whole mango
Mango (cup) - 330g
Blueberries - 350g
Banana - 2 whole
Apple - 2 whole
Raisins - 68g

Protein Option
Granola - 14g

Bagel and Eggs
Carb (choose 1)
Bagel - 1 whole
Toast - 3 Slices

Whole egg - 1 egg
Egg Whites - 8oz

Yogurt
Yogurt - 225g
Granola - 14g
Honey - 10g
Protein Shake - 1 scoop (20g protein)
Almond or Oat milk - 1 cup

Quiche
Quiche (¼ pie)
4 whole eggs
8oz Egg Whites
½  cup shredded cheese
Veggies to preference

Fruit (choose 1)
Mango (cup) - 82.5g
Blueberries - 100g
Banana - Half Banana
Apple - 1 whole
Raisins - 25g

Protein shake - 1 scoop (20g protein)


Meal 2-4 Options​Roughly 350-400 cal


Protein Options (Choose 1)

Beef (90/10 or 80/20 drained) - 4oz
Chicken - 4oz
Salmon – 4oz
Ground Turkey - 4oz
Protein Shake - 2 scoops + 2 cups of Almond or Oat milk

Carb Options (choose 1)

Jasmine Rice - 3/4 cup (118.5g)
Egg noodles - 3/4 cup (120g)
Pasta of choice - 3/4 cup (93g)
Tortilla - 2 tortillas
Potato – 136g
Sweet potato - 142.5g

Green Veggie of choice (at least 1 meal per day, more is fine)

Any green veggie (sprouts, spinach, asparagus, zucchini, ect) - 75g

Pre and Post Workout​
Pre Workout Meal

None for now


Post Workout

Protein Shake -  2 scoops (40g protein)
Almond or Oat milk -  2 cups

Snacks! (choose 1)​Roughly 150 cal


Fruit (choose 1)

Mango (whole fruit) - half mango
Mango (cup) - 165g
Blueberries - 200g
Banana - 1 whole
Apple - 1 whole
Raisins - 35g
Watermelon - 300g
Dragonfruit - up to 2 whole fruit


Rice Cake

Rice Cake - 1 cake
Peanut Butter - 18g


Rice Krispies Treats

Rice Krispies - 2 bars (17 carbs ea)


----------



## TomJ (Jul 8, 2022)

More reductions, 
Shes down to around 1500 without her post workout shake, 1750ish with the shake. 
cut a couple meal options out that didnt agree with her or that she never chose. as well as fit in a quiche that she likes to make into her breakfast options.



Spoiler: 7/722 rev 1.5



7/07/2022   rev 1.5

Changes: 


Slightly lowered carbs on meals 2-4
Swapped some whole egg for egg white in quiche option

Outline​
4 meals per day
1 snack per day
Post workout meal
1 cheat meal per week
Meal 1 Options​Roughly 300-400 cal


Protein Choices
Protein shake (40g protein)
2 scoops
2 cups almond or oat milk

Eggs
1 whole egg
8 oz egg whites





Breakfast Cereal
Almond Milk - 1 cup
Cereal (choose 1)
Honey Bunches of Oats - 53g
Raisin Bran - 59g
Honey Nut Cheerios - 56g

Protein Option





Fruit
Fruit ((choose 1)
Mango (whole fruit) - 1 whole mango
Mango (cup) - 330g
Blueberries - 350g
Banana - 2 whole
Apple - 2 whole
Raisins - 68g

Protein Option
Granola - 14g

 


Bagel and Eggs
Carb (choose 1)
Bagel - 1 whole
Toast - 3 Slices

Egg Whites - 8oz



Yogurt
Yogurt - 225g
Protein Shake - 1 scoop (20g protein)
Almond or Oat milk - 1 cup



Quiche 
Quiche (¼ pie)
2 whole eggs
12oz Egg Whites
½  cup shredded cheese 
Veggies to preference 

Protein shake - 1 scoop (20g protein)


Meal 2-4 Options​Roughly 350-400 cal


Protein Options (Choose 1)

Beef (90/10 or 80/20 drained) - 4oz
Chicken - 4oz
Salmon – 4oz
Ground Turkey - 4oz
Protein Shake - 2 scoops + 2 cups of Almond or Oat milk

Carb Options (choose 1)

Jasmine Rice -110g
Egg noodles - 110g
Pasta of choice - 85g
Tortilla - 1 tortillas
Potato – 120g
Sweet potato - 114g

Green Veggie of choice (at least 1 meal per day, more is fine)

Any green veggie (sprouts, spinach, asparagus, zucchini, ect) - 75g

Pre and Post Workout​
Pre Workout Meal

None for now


Post Workout

Protein Shake -  2 scoops (40g protein)
Almond or Oat milk -  2 cups


Snacks! (choose 1)​Roughly 150 cal


Fruit (choose 1)

Mango (whole fruit) - half mango
Mango (cup) - 165g
Blueberries - 200g
Banana - 1 whole
Apple - 1 whole
Raisins - 35g
Watermelon - 300g
Dragonfruit - up to 2 whole fruit 


Rice Cake

Rice Cake - 1 cake
Peanut Butter - 18g


Rice Krispies Treats

Rice Krispies - 2 bars (17 carbs ea)





Also we have our first set of progress photos showing some progress now that we are finally in a decent deficit. 

Back Shots



week 4




Side Shots
week 0



week 4


----------



## TomJ (Jul 8, 2022)

Digestion has been drastically improved, inflamation and bloating is down. 

she says shes far more comfortable day to day and that the meals and supliments are making a big difference. 

slight fat loss, but more noticeable is her waist and stomach coming in from the much better digestion. 

12 weeks to go


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 8, 2022)

At only 4 weeks you can see the progression! Keep it going!


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Digestion has been drastically improved, inflamation and bloating is down.
> 
> she says shes far more comfortable day to day and that the meals and supliments are making a big difference.
> 
> ...


Both tummy and front of thigh are tightening up. Inflammation reduction is great, I suffer from inflammation issues and can appreciate her feelings. Looking good, just don't let skullcrusher see her arm pits, he has some kind of fascination with them.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 8, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Both tummy and front of thigh are tightening up. Inflammation reduction is great, I suffer from inflammation issues and can appreciate her feelings. Looking good, just don't let skullcrusher see her arm pits, he has some kind of fascination with them.


🧐 Armpits check out.

DM me for training secrets.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 8, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> 🧐 Armpits check out.
> 
> DM me for training secrets.


Its db tricep kick backs isn’t it


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Its db tricep kick backs isn’t it


Yes


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Its db tricep kick backs isn’t it


Fk yea 4x10 straight sets


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 8, 2022)

PZT said:


> Fk yea 4x10 straight sets



Corrected
4x100*****

For pump work


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Corrected
> 4x100*****
> 
> For pump work


That’s just ridiculous. Stop trollin


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 8, 2022)

PZT said:


> That’s just ridiculous. Stop trollin



Is there anything not trollish about Tricep kickbacks in general?


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Is there anything not trollish about Tricep kickbacks in general?


Only if you can do a clean set of 10 with 40s or more


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 8, 2022)

PZT said:


> Only if you can do a clean set of 10 with 40s or more



Sure, but why?
I dropped kickbacks when i looked how they are mechanically performed.
I used to do Tricep kick backs before i actually looked into it, but id rather hit triceps with something a little more meaningful with a better stretch

I thought YOU were teolling with Tricep kickbacks in general


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sure, but why?
> I dropped kickbacks when i looked how they are mechanically performed.
> I used to do Tricep kick backs before i actually looked into it, but id rather hit triceps with something a little more meaningful with a better stretch
> 
> I thought YOU were teolling with Tricep kickbacks in general


I was lol


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2022)

PZT said:


> I was lol


I have done them time to time since I have been older but never as like a serious builder or anything


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 8, 2022)

PZT said:


> I was lol



Fuck you


PZT said:


> I have done them time to time since I have been older but never as like a serious builder or anything



Out trolling my troll attempt
by pretending the original trolling that was in fact a trolling was not ACTUALLY a trolling.

I take off my hat

I have been thoroughly out trolled

I am out my of league


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fuck you
> 
> 
> Out trolling my troll attempt
> ...


I’ve do the same thing on Facebook with fat girls, making them think I had a eating disorder due to body dysmorphia from want to be juicy asf


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 8, 2022)

PZT said:


> I’ve do the same thing on Facebook with fat girls, making them think I had a eating disorder due to body dysmorphia from want to be juicy asf



This is brilliant lol


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 8, 2022)

Life goal: Triceps kickbacks with hundos. Ain't trolling then.


----------



## PZT (Jul 9, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> Life goal: Triceps kickbacks with hundos. Ain't trolling then.


If a human did this with upper arm parallel with the floor they’d be the strongest ever


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 9, 2022)

She's got some really nice arm pits 😁

Congrats to her for sticking to it and making some great progress! Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 9, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> She's got some really nice arm pits 😁
> 
> Congrats to her for sticking to it and making some great progress! Looking forward to more updates.


You know what they say: good armpits, good life.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 9, 2022)

Blue panties over black for sure! Haha jk. Great structure and the fat loss is already noticeable. Good job!


----------



## TomJ (Aug 18, 2022)

We hit a little speed bump with the GF's plan, her cat was dying and passed away and she was a wreck. Obviously appetite is all over the place and dieting was no longer her priority. 
in any case, shes now ready to get back at it and push it. 
Here is the most recent revision for this week. 



Spoiler: Plan rev 1.6



8/18/2022   rev 1.6

Changes: 


lowered carbs on meals 2-4
Removed Quiche
Removed tortilla carb source in meals 2-4
Added in granola to yogurt meal 1 option
Adjusted fruit meal 1 option
Reduced post workout to 1 scoop
Added kodiak cup Meal 1 option

Outline​
4 meals per day
1 snack per day
Post workout meal
1 cheat meal per week
Meal 1 Options​Roughly 400-450 cal


Breakfast Cereal
Almond Milk - 1 cup
Cereal (choose 1)
Honey Bunches of Oats - 53g
Raisin Bran - 59g
Honey Nut Cheerios - 56g

Protein Shake
1 cup almond milk
1 scoop



Fruit
Fruit ((choose 1)
Mango Cup - 165g
Blueberries - 200g
Banana - 1 whole
Apple - 1 whole
Raisins - 40g

Protein Shake
1 cup almond milk
1 scoop



Bagel and Eggs
Carb (choose 1)
Bagel - 1 whole
Toast - 3 Slices

Egg Whites - 6oz
Whole egg  - 1


Yogurt
Yogurt - 225g (1 150g cup + 125g from the tub)
Granola - 14g
Protein Shake
1 cup almond milk
1 scoop



Kodiak Cake
Kodiak Cup - 1 Cup
Protein Shake
1 cup almond milk
1 scoop



Meal 2-4 Options​Roughly 300-350 cal


Protein Options (Choose 1)

Beef (90/10 or 80/20 drained) - 4oz
Chicken - 4oz
Salmon – 4oz
Ground Turkey - 4oz
Protein Shake - 2 scoops + 2 cups of Almond or Oat milk

Carb Options (choose 1)

Jasmine Rice -80g
Egg noodles - 75g
Pasta of choice - 70g
Potato – 85g
Sweet potato - 114g

Green Veggie of choice (at least 1 meal per day, more is fine)

Any green veggie (sprouts, spinach, asparagus, zucchini, ect) - 75g

Pre and Post Workout​
Pre Workout Meal

None for now


Post Workout

Protein Shake -  1 scoops (20g protein)
Almond or Oat milk -  1 cups


Snacks! (choose 1)​Roughly 150 cal


Fruit (choose 1)

Mango (whole fruit) - half mango
Mango (cup) - 165g
Blueberries - 200g
Banana - 1 whole
Apple - 1 whole
Raisins - 35g
Watermelon - 300g
Dragonfruit - up to 2 whole fruit 


Rice Cake

Rice Cake - 1 cake
Peanut Butter - 18g


Rice Krispies Treats

Rice Krispies - 2 bars (17 carbs ea)


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> We hit a little speed bump with the GF's plan, her cat was dying and passed away and she was a wreck. Obviously appetite is all over the place and dieting was no longer her priority.
> in any case, shes now ready to get back at it and push it.
> Here is the most recent revision for this week.
> 
> ...


I love her snacks list


----------



## TomJ (Aug 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I love her snacks list


these are just some of the go to recomendations, but she is free to do whatever snack she wants so long as its under 150 cals for now. 

we will be tightening things up and making things less fun in the upcoming changes.


----------



## CJ (Aug 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> we will be tightening things up and making things less fun in the upcoming changes.



...and that's how the fight started.  🤣🤣


----------



## TomJ (Aug 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> ...and that's how the fight started.  🤣🤣


nah shes asking for it, shes impatient and wants a super deficit right now lol


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2022)

Just now seeing this log man. Good stuff. My girl and I are doing something similar for her. It’s incredible having a partner that enjoys and supports this stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> ...and that's how the fight started.  🤣🤣


“I think we should dial your fats down a bit.”

“WTF why?  Are you saying that I’m fat?!”

I NEVER help my wife with her diet.  I hired her a trainer because I don’t need that juju in my life.


----------



## CJ (Aug 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> nah shes asking for it, shes impatient and wants a super deficit right now lol


And that's matter why?  🤣🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> “I think we should dial your fats down a bit.”
> 
> “WTF why?  Are you saying that I’m fat?!”
> 
> I NEVER help my wife with her diet.  I hired her a trainer because I don’t need that juju in my life.



The key is to whip her into insane levels of cardio and training to offset her shitty eating habits.

Im hoping she realizes what im doing one day and we can tone it down, im tired.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 27, 2022)

GF fell off plan for a while dealing with some stuff, and the summer and whatnot but is now back and stricter than ever. Weve been on the bellow plan for just over a week and shes already responding incredibly well. 

she hit a new low weight today of 134.2 with missing the gym and cardio a few days and still having some snacks here and there. 



Spoiler: Rev 1.7



10/24/2022   rev 1.7

Changes: 


lowered carbs on meals 2-4
Removed carbs from one midday meal
Removed unused breakfast options
Removed granola from yogurt meal 1 option

Outline​
4 meals per day
1 snack per day
Post workout meal
1 cheat meal per week


Meal 1 Options​Roughly 250-300


Fruit
Fruit ((choose 1)
Mango Cup - 165g
Blueberries - 200g
Banana - 1 whole
Apple - 1 whole
Raisins - 40g

Protein Shake
1 cup almond milk or water
1 scoop




Toast and Eggs
Toast - 1 Slices
Egg Whites - 6oz
Whole egg  - 1




Yogurt
Yogurt - 150g (1 150g cup)
Protein Shake
1 cup almond milk or water
1 scoop




Meal 2-4 Options​Roughly 300-350 cal

NOTES: only carbs with 2 out of the three meals, pre workout meal must have carbs


Protein Options (Choose 1)

Beef (90/10 or 80/20 drained) - 4oz
Chicken - 4oz
Salmon – 4oz
Ground Turkey - 4oz
Protein Shake - 2 scoops + 2 cups of Almond or Oat milk

Carb Options (choose 1 for 2 of the meals)

Jasmine Rice -60g
Egg noodles - 55g
Pasta of choice - 60g
Potato – 70g
Sweet potato - 100g

Green Veggie of choice (at least 1 meal per day, more is fine)

Any green veggie (sprouts, spinach, asparagus, zucchini, ect) - 75g




Pre and Post Workout​
Pre Workout Meal

None for now


Post Workout

Protein Shake -  1 scoops (20g protein)
Almond or Oat milk -  1 cups


Snacks! (choose 1)​Roughly 150 cal


Fruit (choose 1)

Mango (whole fruit) - half mango
Mango (cup) - 165g
Blueberries - 200g
Banana - 1 whole
Apple - 1 whole
Raisins - 35g
Watermelon - 300g
Dragonfruit - up to 2 whole fruit 


Rice Cake

Rice Cake - 1 cake
Peanut Butter - 18g


Rice Krispies Treats

Rice Krispies - 1 bars (17 carbs ea)


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> GF fell off plan for a while dealing with some stuff, and the summer and whatnot but is now back and stricter than ever. Weve been on the bellow plan for just over a week and shes already responding incredibly well.
> 
> she hit a new low weight today of 134.2 with missing the gym and cardio a few days and still having some snacks here and there.
> 
> ...


Still in love with her snacks list.

She looks awesome for having an off period for a while.


----------

